# what size are your arms?



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

just wanted to know what the average size arms were compared to height weight etc? just so i can get an idea if mine need working on! 

Im 5' 10 and 92kg

16" Guns.

What do you all come in at?


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

LOL

This is the internet, i have 24 inch arms and a 12 inch johnson, thats floppy


----------



## steveclaire (Jul 22, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> just wanted to know what the average size arms were compared to height weight etc? just so i can get an idea if mine need working on!
> 
> Im 5' 10 and 92kg
> 
> ...


6' 2 and 95.5kg.

16" right. 15" left


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> LOL
> 
> This is the internet, i have 24 inch arms and a 12 inch johnson, thats floppy


If thats the best you could come up with!:tongue10:

No come on, i want to know Honestly, dont be shy Bulldozer, im sure they aint that bad:rolleyes:


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

dunno but cause im tall they look smaller than they are @


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Lol, I think we had a similar thread before.

6'1 around 17st 8lb, (been dieting a bit), 19 1/2" cold.

They did get up to 20 1/4" but I was 18st 8lb and much smoother, still with abs, but I prefer the leaner look now.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

5ft 7. 87kg 16inch arms lowish bf.


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

6'2" - 17st 9lb, 17 1/2" cold..

Got some work to do this year, want 18-18 1/2"


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

5ft 8 87kg 17inch


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

5ft8 105kg 18.5 inch arms cold.


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Im 6 ft 2, 17 stone 5 with abs arms are 19" cold


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

5ft 10 17.5 stone 19 3/4 cold


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Sh*t man, some of you guys have got Cannons not just guns!!


----------



## Ironball (Sep 22, 2004)

14 stone 5 lbs but need to lose about 10 of fat. 5 foot 10 or 11. 16 inch arms cold I have not trained arms directly for ages. They used to be bigger but I can't be bothered to train em.


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

nythol, idnt realise you were so big, do u have any pics?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm 6'2", no real idea of how much I weigh, and have 17½" arms last time I checked.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Borris said:


> nythol, idnt realise you were so big, do u have any pics?


There are some full size mods on here, 

This was taken 2 days ago with a bloated stomach, some dodgey bug or another,


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Awesome build Nytol.

Very very impressive


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Bloated stomach, fookin hell mate how do you cope?? LOL .... impressive mate


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Thank you mate.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Nytol said:


> There are some full size mods on here,
> 
> This was taken 2 days ago with a bloated stomach, some dodgey bug or another,


AWWWW lets all feel sorry for Nytol, having a bloated stomach and still looking like that!!

I wish i looked that good bloated


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Next time some mofo try's to tell me training twice a week dont work im gonna direct them to this thread Nytol lol.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Nytol: Nice condition dude

why do you say you stomach is bloated? Looks tight and rockhard in the pic.....id take that 'bloated stomach' over my gut anyday 

BB101


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yeah I'll swap you my bloated stomach for your bloated stomach


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Nytol: Nice condition dude
> 
> * why do you say you stomach is bloated? Looks tight and rockhard in the pic.....id take that 'bloated stomach' over my gut anyday *
> 
> BB101


I had a stomach bug, which bloated my stomach and made it impossible for me to tense my abs, I was up all night with it, just cramps and discomfort, no actual $hits or puking, but had to pull out of training the next day, (which James was thrilled about(!), lol).

It was just very uncomfortable, as if I could not digest any food, it passed after 24hrs.


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

look good dude...

what would you say your %BF is in the pic, look like single figures..


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

No idea, the number means little, but I certainly hope it is single digits.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

do you always ware your shorts that low student style:rolleyes:

looking big and conditioned cant argue with that tight skin too

im 5'' 10, 15.5 stone and 18 inch arms could be bigger if tennis elbow didnt plague me twice this year


----------



## anabolic lion (Aug 4, 2004)

nice thick traps there mate


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> do you always ware your shorts that low student style:rolleyes:
> 
> looking big and conditioned cant argue with that tight skin too
> 
> im 5'' 10, 15.5 stone and 18 inch arms could be bigger if tennis elbow didnt plague me twice this year


Don't be jealous, and then finish off with excuses,


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

6 feet 1 105kg left just under 17inch and right 16.5/6ish small i know


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

5.11 , 12.1 stone , 14 1/2


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

i feel ure pain dan lol

5'9, 12.6 stone 14.6 inches 11%ish bf


----------



## fifibobo (Oct 29, 2007)

nobbylou said:


> just wanted to know what the average size arms were compared to height weight etc? just so i can get an idea if mine need working on!
> 
> Im 5' 10 and 92kg
> 
> ...


Biceps : 16.75"

Height : 6'4"

Weight : 230lbs


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

6'3" 114kg 18"(ish) arms


----------



## fifibobo (Oct 29, 2007)

matt3178 said:


> 6'3" 114kg 18"(ish) arms


.....fik! You're just 'up the road' from me.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Don't be jealous, and then finish off with excuses,


true 

in all fareness i bet most these guys arms are made up from biceps and its the tricep that could enable some monster arms

of course i have had tennis elbow myself:lalala: lol!


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> true
> 
> in all fareness i bet most these guys arms are made up from biceps and its the tricep that could enable some monster arms
> 
> of course i have had tennis elbow myself:lalala: lol!


very true jjb, tricep's should make up most of the arm, thats something i will be concentrating on.


----------



## el capitano (Jan 2, 2007)

6ft,265lbs and 17" arms.

Carrying a fair bit of chunk atm after my knee op so want to be down to 235lbs by summer with similar size arms.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Well I am -

5 ft 9 inches TALL

weighing a *MASSIVE* 70kgs

and Have *13.5 inch **GINORMAGANTUAN* arms

Dont act like your not impressed


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

LOL @ cap


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Well I am -
> 
> 5 ft 9 inches TALL
> 
> ...


Well you just made me and my mini's feel BIG


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

5.11--15" arms hopfuly i can keep em growin ok lol 12 stone 6 at the mo


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

5'8 - 14st 7lbs - 17 1/2"


----------



## bigacb (Nov 13, 2007)

5'9" - 17" arms - 15st2lb


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking awesome Nytol. Size & condition is brilliant.

twice a week does really work.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

When the arms are tensed 17.5 and 17.75inches(or a tad under 18inches)

5ft 9.5 13st10-14st2


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Well I am -
> 
> 5 ft 9 inches TALL
> 
> ...


10/10 for effort, keep that sort of up in the gym and you'll have cannon's in no time!!

oh yeah...i was impressed


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

chrisj22 said:


> Looking awesome Nytol. Size & condition is brilliant.
> 
> twice a week does really work.


Thanks mate.

It does indeed,


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Nytol said:


> There are some full size mods on here,


I'm one of the mini-mods 5' 10' 93k 16.75"


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Aftershock said:


> I'm one of the mini-mods 5' 10' 93k 16.75"


No buddy, you class as full size, :lol:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Nytol why you gotta post pics of me up and pass them off as yourself..... 

Lookin great bro, you doing anything comp wise soon? Training with James must make you think about it?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Magic Torch said:


> Nytol why you gotta post pics of me up and pass them off as yourself.....
> 
> Lookin great bro, you doing anything comp wise soon? Training with James must make you think about it?


I'd need to be about 22st before dieting not to look like a stick on stage, I have no desire to carry that kind of weight, but thanks for the compliment,


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

is it really only the little short guys who do well then?

i know some monsters who are as tall as you nytol but i got to admit they dont show either

marious seems to hold nice mass look well hovering around 6 feet but he is 20 odd stone


----------



## Hodge (May 6, 2008)

5ft 4, 12 stone 2, 16ish i think.... they are all tricep..


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> marious seems to hold nice mass look well hovering around 6 feet but he is 20 odd stone


Exactly and as lean as Pudz is, he is not contest ready, strip another 20lb of fat and water off and he would not look so impressive, plus I think he really is only about 5'11


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

about 18" i think 5ft11 17stone


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

5ft 10, 14st, 16 1/2 guns

Aiming to get to 14 1/2 stone whilst on my cycle


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

9inches. Soft.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

DB said:


> about 18" i think 5ft11 17stone


isnt that the same size as your fore armsmg:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

jjb1 said:


> isnt that the same size as your fore armsmg:


lol! i know they are stupid aint they!

i wear straps for everything as i dont want them to grow!!:gun:


----------



## Gazza74 (Jan 18, 2008)

5'4", 12st 7lb, 15" guns


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

DB said:


> lol! i know they are stupid aint they!
> 
> i wear straps for everything as i dont want them to grow!!:gun:


basta*d, you've a hard life, my fookers wont grow


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

5ft4" just over 18"


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

staffy said:


> 5ft4" just over 18"


thats some big guns bro!!!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i was thinking more about the 5 foot 4!!!!........ only kidding we know hes a beast we seen him


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

Wowie - go away for the weekend and i end up missing some great threads...

Nytol - you look fantastic in that avatar, really dense and powerful looking muscle on you, and from what i can see you've got the symmetry to go along with it. At your height I imagine you cast a pretty large shadow in the flesh - ever considered wrestling lol 

As for my arms.... a mere 17" - my triceps suck!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

5ft 10, 21 inch arms (pumped), 20.5 inch (non pumped) but they should be a bit bigger this time for competition:


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

FCUK ME!!! Looking good mate! Very impressive...


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

You and James should start a "Freaky Arms Club"....


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Britbb said:


> 5ft 10, 21 inch arms (pumped), 20.5 inch (non pumped) but they should be a bit bigger this time for competition:


very impressive Britbb


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

punkfloyd said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> FCUK ME!!! Looking good mate! Very impressive...





> very impressive Britbb


Thanks gents, its very nice to recieve compliments from other guys who lift.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Britbb said:


> 5ft 10, 21 inch arms (pumped), 20.5 inch (non pumped) but they should be a bit bigger this time for competition:


Awesome bro, this is NOT what i wanted to see 

only messing, this is why i started this thread, really impressed, your looking in great shape. how often you train your arms??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

they're some guns there britbb impressive matey! what comp u doing?


----------



## morganrc (Jul 7, 2007)

5'9" 86 Kg's, 17 1/4" cold.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanx nobby. I train my arms about once every 10-14 days, i'll be training them once per week during my pre contest prep though...if i train them any more then they get big very quickly, i will end up having 22 inch arms and my legs wont match upto my arms (they already dont), so although it would be great having 22 inch arms, only when the time is right.

(atm they are just under 22 inch but that is fully bulked up in off season)

Db, im not sure what contest im gonna do mate, it depends if im in condition at the time...options ive got (what i want to enter) is south east ukbff, north west ukbff and mr titan show.

I really wanna do the mr titan show as ive heard its a really good show.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Britbb said:


> Thanx nobby. I train my arms about once every 10-14 days, i'll be training them once per week during my pre contest prep though...if i train them any more then they get big very quickly, i will end up having 22 inch arms and my legs wont match upto my arms (they already dont), so although it would be great having 22 inch arms, only when the time is right.
> 
> (atm they are just under 22 inch but that is fully bulked up in off season)
> 
> ...


cool what shows have you done before?


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

fifibobo said:


> .....fik! You're just 'up the road' from me.


where abouts are you based old bean?


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

5'10" 15st 6lb 17" arms cold


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

i'm 14stone 2pounds, 16" biceps


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

WOW didnt realise how popular this thread was going to turn out.

UK-Muscle wont have any problems when it comes to the 'Gun show'


----------



## terminator (May 19, 2004)

6'4"

18"


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Britbb said:


> Thanx nobby. I train my arms about once every 10-14 days, i'll be training them once per week during my pre contest prep though...if i train them any more then they get big very quickly, i will end up having 22 inch arms


You poor baby, how do you cope, 

:violin:

Looking very good mate, :thumb:


----------



## bulking (Oct 1, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Thanx nobby. I train my arms about once every 10-14 days, i'll be training them once per week during my pre contest prep though...if i train them any more then they get big very quickly, i will end up having 22 inch arms and my legs wont match upto my arms (they already dont), so although it would be great having 22 inch arms, only when the time is right.
> 
> (atm they are just under 22 inch but that is fully bulked up in off season)
> 
> ...


i need our routine man!! lol


----------



## punkfloyd (Dec 26, 2007)

I need your genetics...


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

punkfloyd said:


> I need your genetics...


I need to quit my job and spend all day eating, training, sleeping and

doing reshearch!!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Db, im doing my first timers show this year mate. Then hopefully get in an intermediate over 80kg aswell, maybe (depending on how i think i look) an over 90kg aswell. But i want more time before i start competing against the heavyweights. Im 25 now. So i plan on taking a year off competing next year to focus on adding mass and completing the shape of my physique and come back 2010 in the heavyweight category.

What bout you mate?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Any show you're not^^ lol

You should do some damage mate when u step on stage.. i'm doing a intermediate over 80kg his year and prob take a few years out before i take up the heavyweights i'm 24 so like you have plenty of time to grow and mature... we shall see!!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

All i can think about reading this thread in anchor man.. film of films...

I best put the guns away......... oh they'll get you! lol

and sadly 15.5" tensed  slow starter on the arms.. started about 6 months back properly and was working from a intial point of less than 11" if i remembered correctly! LOL


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> and sadly 15.5" tensed  slow starter on the arms.. started about 6 months back properly and was working from a intial point of less than 11" if i remembered correctly! LOL


thats some pretty good gains bro, keep up the good work and if your last 6 months have been anything to go by im sure you'll get some serious size.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> thats some pretty good gains bro, keep up the good work and if your last 6 months have been anything to go by im sure you'll get some serious size.


Sorry sorry dont wanna lie about anything on here.. I will explain.. i was like 9 stone skinny looking right muppet at college/uni 19-20. Thats when they were like super skinny.

I only started training my arms recently because i was doing things horribly wrong in gym and to be honest i didnt think and didnt take starting measurements and progress measurements over the months since i started so i just guess thats about what i was! LOL! I know what i am now though and take measurements every 4 weeks to make sure i can see whats going on!

Really stupid not to take figures when i started training mind.. beginners mistake! DOH


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

GSleigh said:


> Sorry sorry dont wanna lie about anything on here.. I will explain.. i was like 9 stone skinny looking right muppet at college/uni 19-20. Thats when they were like super skinny.
> 
> I only started training my arms recently because i was doing things horribly wrong in gym and to be honest i didnt think and didnt take starting measurements and progress measurements over the months since i started so i just guess thats about what i was! LOL! I know what i am now though and take measurements every 4 weeks to make sure i can see whats going on!
> 
> Really stupid not to take figures when i started training mind.. beginners mistake! DOH


Dont be so hard on your self mate!! the main thing is you know what size they are now, keep taking measurements and with all the hard work your putting in, you'll notice big gains!!


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

> LOL
> 
> This is the internet, i have 24 inch arms and a 12 inch johnson, thats floppy


mines the opposite way round lol PMSL


----------



## lewis66 (Jan 22, 2008)

240lb , 6ft 2".......20" arms 6 week ago stopped cycle down to 19" have been 21" last summer.


----------



## Big_Dan (Jan 26, 2008)

6ft & 1/2 , 13 stone , 16 1/4 inch arms


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

5'9"

77kg

****y 14 inch arms!!


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Db, im doing my first timers show this year mate. Then hopefully get in an intermediate over 80kg aswell, maybe (depending on how i think i look) an over 90kg aswell. But i want more time before i start competing against the heavyweights. Im 25 now. So i plan on taking a year off competing next year to focus on adding mass and completing the shape of my physique and come back 2010 in the heavyweight category.
> 
> What bout you mate?


I cant believe you're 25, thats just depressed me a lot. When i first saw your avatar i said to myself thats the size and shape I want to be. How long have you been training for?


----------



## Newby (Jan 7, 2008)

5'5"

14.6 stone

18 inches cold!


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

5,11

just under 18 stone (smoothish admitedly)

19 yrs old

18 inches


----------



## brickhoused (Mar 12, 2008)

Newby said:


> 5'5"
> 
> 14.6 stone
> 
> 18 inches cold!


18 inch guns at 14.6 stone.

you must look damn good


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Thanks gents, *its very nice to recieve compliments from other guys.*


I just had too... 

Yeah you becomming a beast mate, all the best on the road that lies ahead.

Anyways....

Height : 6'3

Weight : 108kg's

Arms : 17.5inchs cold

The fckers just wont grow anymore!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

5'11

11 stone 8, 73kg or 164lbs

arms are 16"


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

height:5ft 10"

Weight:17st

Arms:19"

Chest:53"

Age:32

sorry getting carried away :0)


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

5' 8" 14 1/2 stone

17" cold


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

5ft 10 14st 18inch arms-mostly tris


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

paulo said:


> 5ft 10 14st 18inch arms-mostly tris


Can I have your tris then please?


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Last time measured was couple of weeks after my show they were 19 and a half " cold im at 6 foot 2" and 18 stone 10


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

6ft, 13.5 stone 17 inches


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

5ft 10 ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,14st 1 lb

17 inches....................

and 8 inches uncut

hang on did i get the ? confused


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

5 6", 19 stone, 26" Guns!


----------



## Newby (Jan 7, 2008)

brickhoused said:


> 18 inch guns at 14.6 stone.
> 
> you must look damn good


Why thankyou sir!!

Well...i think i talk for everyone here but no matter how big or how good you look i'm never content, and they always look small TO ME!!!

Oh...theyre up to 18 and a quarter now!!! 18 and a half here we come...19....20...just thought....im never gonna be happy:crying:


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

3ft 6"

23st

37"arms cold an ripped


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

pea head said:


> 3ft 6"
> 
> 23st
> 
> 37"arms cold an ripped


pmsl....

mine are 82''.

The internet never tells lies.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

pea head said:


> 3ft 6"
> 
> 23st
> 
> 37"arms cold an ripped


i have the same size arms but im only 1ft 3

do i win? :thumb:


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

6 foot.. 17 stone.. 19" arms


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

5ft 4, 9 st, 12" arms

how sad is that!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

4' 11", 10st loads, 10lbs I think, 13" arms (sure I've already answered this thread)


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

i feel pretty small lol, impressive guys and girls. iv just started training

12 stone

5' 9''

14'' arm but hope it will grow


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

its all good having big arms but what about the rest of the body i think somone with 16 inch arms 16 inch calves and a 16 inch neck looks a lot better than some one with 18 inch arms 15 inch calves and 16 inch neck.

i am 5ft11 and probably weigh just under 17 st now (have been dieting for about 9 weeks) and have 17 inch arms 17 inch calves and 17 inch neck,

its all about the full package not just arms you need to look at your whole body and compare arms to that rather than other peoples size arms,

we would all love arms the size of brittb but his are in proportion to rest of his body thats why he loks good, not just because he has big arms.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

i guess its just a topic for people to talk about.

Anyways i just checked my neck and calves are bigger than my arms lol :confused1:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

f.t 5.8

12 stone

arms 15 cold

:0


----------



## Newby (Jan 7, 2008)

Well to answer that...stat update!!

5'5"

14.7 stone

18 and quarter inch arms

17.5 inch neck

17 inch calves(need work)

but this list could go on and on...but that would be another topic!!


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Beklet said:


> 4' 11", 10st loads, 10lbs I think, 13" arms (sure I've already answered this thread)


your 4ft 11?

wow i could fit you in my pocket! :tongue:


----------



## Bulk_250 (May 10, 2008)

6 foot 1, 17inch arms cold,but bf quite high at the moment so hopefully around 16-16.5, by the time ive dieted down a bit.

I think they can look even bigger by cutting bodyfat down, it's an illusion, still quite happy with 17's for the moment!


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

Pre surgery they were 19.5 at 12% bodyfat and 6'2" at 220lbs.

Post surgery they are 16.2 at 10% bodyfat and 175lbs.


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

5ft 9, 17.5stone, 17.5" arms cold


----------



## Mr_U (Apr 23, 2008)

18 inches


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

14 inches on my right 13:5 on left...i think they were 12 inch before i started!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

6ft1 98-100kg 17.5" arms cold. aiming for 18 natural by end of year


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

havent got a clue never bothered measuring, not very big anyway really and they will never be big enough!!!


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

My arms are 22" (long) :smartass:


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm 5' 8" with 18" arms when cold, fully pumped they get to nearly 18 1/2", but that's when they feel like they're beyond pumped and close to explosion point.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Not big enough... yet... (ever???)


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

what i hate when u get guys with fat arms in the gym boasting how big they are?? :cursing:


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

18.5" @ 5'7.


----------



## the_muss (May 16, 2008)

Ironhorse said:


> Pre surgery they were 19.5 at 12% bodyfat and 6'2" at 220lbs.
> 
> Post surgery they are 16.2 at 10% bodyfat and 175lbs.


Sh!t mate, that must be gutting. They'll soon get back up there though.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

What state are people measuring? Tensed up? or just standard relaxed state?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

measured contracted cold. as in like a bicep pose


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

6ft

13st 3lbs

15 inch golf balls for arms -_-"


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

6 foot 3, around 16 inch's they are small


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

presently they are 19 inch cold ... my stats at present are 250 lb at 6 foot with good condition

my arms are relatively small compared to my chest and shoulder size ... in fact my arms lagg a lot and it shows in my symmetry when i compete

a proportioned physique will always look better no matter what the arm size


----------



## thugz (Aug 18, 2007)

19 3/4 cold right now. been just over 20 2/3rds with higher bodyweight but similar or less fat.

just over 5ft 11, maybe a half too.

train arms least and still always been my party piece.


----------



## jjj (Jun 1, 2008)

just under 13 stone, 16"


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i am 12.5 stone  but no way near as built as most of you guys on here!

if we had who has the biggest belly i could contend then hehe ;D


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

the_muss said:


> Sh!t mate, that must be gutting. They'll soon get back up there though.


Yeah it was a bit devastating, was even smaller a year and a half ago think my guns were 14", so theyre growing fairly fast if ive got more than a couple of inches in that time.


----------



## TaZ (Jun 29, 2005)

5`10" 13st.7lbs, lean ,16.3" cold


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

i tihnk i would be happy with 16 inchers! just two more inches to go..i started off with 12 now 14 just bit over


----------



## offo (Apr 10, 2006)

14½ inch arms

damn i cant believe i just brought this thread back plus it was me who last posted on it


----------



## LN-Vonstroke (Oct 17, 2008)

6 foot,12 stone,16.3 inch's going 4 17's


----------



## Rob070886 (Jun 18, 2004)

5ft7, 182Ib, just over 17inch, lowish bf


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

5ft 9

19.25"

bf? around 20 i'd say


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

5ft 9" and 14.5" arms


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

weeman said:


> 5ft 9" and 14.5" arms


Erm BS. :lol: Them fcukers are nearly as big as mine.


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

5'10 - 80Kg - 15Inch arms


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Lots of big guns here, impressive!

This is mine on full pump after training triceps on tues...

18.5 with full pump i think....


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

steveclaire said:


> 6' 2 and 95.5kg.
> 
> 16" right. 15" left


Wow huge difference! Both mine are around 17.5


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

PRL said:


> Erm BS. :lol: Them fcukers are nearly as big as mine.


lol pete i wish they were mate,actually sittin about 19 1/4 just now and i'm still fairly lean,not long back on cycle too so hoping to fill out,would love to hit the magic 20 like yours before prep takes its toll 



Tiger81 said:


> Lots of big guns here, impressive!
> 
> This is mine on full pump after training triceps on tues...
> 
> 18.5 with full pump i think....


ffs tiger!!!! get a license for those cannons mate,you making me worry you fcker!!! lol :thumb:


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

about 14" and a bit 

I'm 75kg, 6'1" lowish bf, and faily ectomorphic so they look quite big


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

5ft 10 14st 18"


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

weeman said:


> lol pete i wish they were mate,actually sittin about 19 1/4 just now and i'm still fairly lean,not long back on cycle too so hoping to fill out,would love to hit the magic 20 like yours before prep takes its toll
> 
> ffs tiger!!!! get a license for those cannons mate,you making me worry you fcker!!! lol :thumb:


lol cheers bri


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

im huge on the internet! my pe nis has to be thrown around my shoulder and cuddles up and around my neck 3 times to keep it from dragging on the ground


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

sofresh said:


> im huge on the internet! my pe nis has to be thrown around my shoulder and cuddles up and around my neck 3 times to keep it from dragging on the ground


This is the how big are your arms thread.. you probably want the how big is your dick thread.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

dutch_scott said:


> 21.5" under 10%bf, 258lbs 6"1


you are huge mate!


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

I am sure I've answered this on another thread but hey here we go....

5'7" 84kg 15.25"

Louise :bounce:


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

i lost nearly half an inch of my arms today. i have been mesureing them with one of those tape measures that taylors use to make clothes, well i was sat looking at it today and the gold bit on the end has come off, i didnt think it made a difference if it was on or not but the first inch is really only just over half an inch so instead of haveing 17 inch arms like i thought i did when i woke up this morning they are only just over 16 1/2.


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

come on. is no one bothered about my loss lol.


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

MaKaVeLi said:


> you are huge mate!


ditto, get some pics up u animal :cool2:


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

ejcjf1 said:


> i lost nearly half an inch of my arms today. i have been mesureing them with one of those tape measures that taylors use to make clothes, well i was sat looking at it today and the gold bit on the end has come off, i didnt think it made a difference if it was on or not but the first inch is really only just over half an inch so instead of haveing 17 inch arms like i thought i did when i woke up this morning they are only just over 16 1/2.


lol mate thats one dodgy measuring tape lol aint ever seen that before!

what you want is a proper bodybuilders measuring tape,they start at 10 instead of 1 lmao


----------



## ZAXXXXX (Oct 3, 2008)

The rights 19" Pumped but my left ones 18" becuase part of the outer heads torn off. 5.11" , 105KG ,20%BF. Been back in training 3 mounths.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

OOhh not measured mine for years....Just did.

17.5" each side not bad (just on pretty much first cycle for 3 weeks now, wonder if they'll reach 18!

5' 10" 15st 10lb today (dropped 4 lb of water somewhere)


----------



## cooldude69 (Oct 24, 2008)

9 stone 9 5ft 8 15 inch arms


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

5ft 10, 91.5kgs, 18%bf,

flexed 16"

unflexed 14.5

my arms lag i cant really get them to grow, ive tried lots of different techniques but there a slow grower my back kinda makes em look small. My legs however just go nuts. genetics are a bastard the general person judges how big you are on arm size


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

19.75 in condition in my pics.

20.5 out of condition .

need more tris.


----------

